# What is the worst subreddit?



## PT 522 (Apr 19, 2019)

r/sbubby is fucking stupid imo


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Apr 19, 2019)

Probably r/politics.  It's full of the same fart-inhaling redditards as the rest of the site, but for whatever reason it's huge and taken seriously.

Though pretty much every subreddit is fucking cancer and will quickly make you hate whatever the subject matter is.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Apr 19, 2019)

What does a thread like this accomplish? I mean realistically, to have a "worst" subreddit, you require subreddits which have redeeming qualities when compared to it.

But if I tell you the worst is, for example, r/latestagecapitalism, that doesn't mean there's anything remotely redeeming about r/kotakuinaction or r/polyamory.

The sad reality is that the "best" subreddits are likely oriented toward hobbies, the sort that require you to hone skill at a real craft. And even then, all of those will likely be shit up in the future if they haven't been already.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Apr 19, 2019)

r/Artifact was always a very painful subreddit from the start, given how the TI7 crowd didn't take the announcement of the game well from the start. The lack of information about the game prior to the gameplay reveal stream (in which the reveal stream was so awful that the viewership of it dropped like rocks from Day 1) was also painful to watch. Not to mention things such as people unironically using the Rick & Morty meme to describe the game, and telling people off so that they don't "ruin" Artifact by turning it into a lowest common denominator game like Hearthstone, which people actually did leave. When people started leaving the game because of how bad it was, they called people that talked negatively about the game at all as Hearthstone or MTG trolls, with some people even believing that Blizzard and/or Wizards of the Coast paid people to troll the Artifact communities to bring the game down. Some members even did "background checks" of people talking negatively about the game, again calling them "HS/MTG shills" if they happen to participate on those subreddits. I don't recall other subreddits of other dying/dead games doing those things.

Also, some of the mods of r/DOTA2 are also mods of r/Artifact, and given the amount of content that is removed, it's assumed that the mods are power tripping, and they themselves are frustrated that the game flopped so horribly.

Now that Valve gave up on the game in it's current state, and say that they plan to redo the game ala FFXIV (whether that actually happens is another thing altogether though), the subreddit quieted down significantly.


----------



## crocodilian (Apr 19, 2019)

All of them. Reddit might be the single worst website there is.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 19, 2019)

While most subreddits are wretched hives, any with politics or sexuality as a primary topic are the clear winners for worst.


----------



## Eryngium (Apr 19, 2019)

Anything to do with trans, trannies themselves are not the the problem but there will inevitably be a discussion on transitioning minors (and helping them make life altering decisions pre-puberty) that borders on pedophilia but if anyone speaks out (tranny or not) they will be silenced in the name of "hate-speech".


----------



## pentylspacer2600 (Apr 19, 2019)

crocodilian said:


> All of them. Reddit might be the single worst website there is.


too many commie pinkos


----------



## chicken wings (Apr 19, 2019)

Honestly. Once upon a time I really enjoyed scrolling through the front page before the redesign. Now all I get when I browse r/all are women high fiving each other about the creep at the bar, people posting nothing pictures of themselves saying how happy they are and the same US centrc political drooling.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2019)

r/buttsharpies


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 19, 2019)

crocodilian said:


> All of them. Reddit might be the single worst website there is.


okaybuddyretard

serious answer: r/kiwifarms


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 19, 2019)

r/vegan. It fits just about every stereotype you have about vegans. Also, people from that sub will actively brigade other subreddits that go against veganism. They’re not as bad as r/vegancirclejerk, but they’re still obnoxious.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 19, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> r/vegan. It fits just about every stereotype you have about vegans. Also, people from that sub will actively brigade other subreddits that go against veganism. They’re not as bad as r/vegancirclejerk, but they’re still obnoxious.


Actual post from vegancirclejerk ↓

I believe factory farming is worse than the Holocaust, slavery, and all other atrocities in history combined. *OK, so I know this is a controversial view even among vegans.  But hear me out,  Humans kill 70 billion nonhuman animals every single year; trillions of beings over decades.* Humans castrate, debeak, de-tail billions of beings every single year.  We lock them in cages for years until they go insane and scream in misery, rip their babies away, slam them headfirst for being runts.  We manhandle infants as we cram them into transport, and many animals suffer broken, shattered bones.  They get sent in trucks in all weather conditions, and millions freeze to death or die of heat exhaustion.  We boil alive tens of millions of beings alive globally, because of improper stunning and rapid pace of slaughter. Thousands of animals burn alive in cages when CAFOs accidentally catch fire.  Millions drowned when Hurricane Florence hit North Carolina.  Millions starve, because of conditions in factory farms.  We throw the weak and exhausted animals, screaming in terror, into gas chambers.  Several years ago, South Korea decided to bury alive 1.5 million pigs, because they were sick.  Go watch the video online.  This sort of thing (culling) happens all the time.



Today's speciesism is the worst crime in history.  Many people think that's an exaggeration, but when you stop and think about it, that's where the logic leads. Species membership is irrelevant. What does that mean? Not that all humans and other animals have equal moral value. But it does mean that sentience and different capacities are what count. That there is no moral difference between nonhuman animals and humans of similar capacity. This means that what we do to billions of beings is morally equivalent to doing the same to disabled humans with the minds of 1 to 3 year-olds-- all for taste pleasure.  The vastness of this dwarfs any other atrocity in history. Even though the life of the average concious human possesses greater moral value than, for example, a chicken or cow, the sheer scale of this violence surpasses every past crime.  Even if you are an extreme speciesist and believe an animal life is 1/1000th as important as a human life, this is still the worst thing ever.  It is like a fresh holocaust every day.

Wait no that was unpopularopinion

_This _is a post from vegancirclejerk

I’m angry at all my non vegan friends, classmates, teachers, and family. And when i talk about veganism about them they joke and dont take it that seriously. But at least statistics show that the number of vegans in the world is going up fast. But its still to slow. If everyone is vegan in 10 years, about 1000000000000 animals will still die. I hate most of humanity for their lack of empathy. But i keep talking to people about it hoping they will listen. I hope everyone will look back in disgust at what they did, Like i did when i went vegan.



uj/ I'm tired, guys. I'm so tired of this battle It seems like no matter what we do, carnists aren't going to listen. . Billions of animals slaughtered: I sleep A dog killed in a hot car: real shit?? . They have empathy, but only for a limited species. Only when they don't have to do anything. I'm sad that the welfare of animals is second to convenience. Sometimes I want to cry just thinking about it. Also, fuck /r/vegan for being such a doormat. Are they really vegan? Bunch of omni apologists and enablers. If someone is aware of the struggle animals endure, they wouldn't need baby steps to stop contributing to animals' misery. Apology for poor English but I needed to rant. TL;DR: Fuck omnis and their doormat /r/vegan



Veganism is bittersweet.  On the one hand, you feel liberated from tyrannical, oppressive societal conditioning but on the other, you are faced with the stark reality of what humanity causes.  My Mum recently said to me "I don't know how you do it, it must be like watching the Holocaust happen." She is right.
The only way I can maintain sanity is to tell myself I was like that for 27 years and I changed.  Not only does that give me hope others will, but it also helps me to understand that everyone else isn't evil, they've just been lied to and conditioned their entire lives.  I can still love humans despite what we do to animals, on an individual level at least, as a species we are fucking disgusting and deserve extinction.



how fragile are these guys



It's typical "fuck you got mine" mentality.  All these shits want to be able to "live their life as they see fit" without thinking of others. Including animals or their own (grand)childeren. And then people wonder why I'm so "selfish" for not wanting kids.  There should be vegan only homeland or something. I'm so goddamn tired.  If it wasnt for animals I'd go full carnist and make sure we kill of humanity through global warming.



I think one of the biggest hurdles I had to face as a vegan is realizing how many people around me really just live their lives without making conscious decisions. It’s like having to shake people out of this dormant state of ignorance to get them to believe in something. To make potentially hard decisions because it is right and that is it. Don’t hate me if I sound like a doormat vegan but small change is change and we can’t just force people to live a certain way and we need to be grateful for that because no one can make us do anything either. No parts of this food system that we are a part of are working the way they should, but people that care can help fix it!  Some really positive ways you could channel frustration is to put your energy into different areas beyond just trying to educate the people immediately around us.  You can get involved in local politics if that is an option for you and help make animal welfare changes on a smaller level. You can volunteer your time at an animal shelter, foster animals, or go visit an animal sanctuary and donate needed goods. Maybe you’ll find some likeminded people or you could bring others with you and show them how these animals need love and protection too. And for your own good try to find a vegan community of people physically near you if you can.  I went through almost 7 months of a really depressive state full of sadness and hate after I went vegan and I think it just really does take a long time for your brain to deal with how horrendous the world is. It can feel hopeless but you don’t have to drown in those feelings forever. You are making a difference, keep educating yourself and others! Keep fighting for the animals and be proud that you’re someone that gives a shit enough about their actions that you’re doing something about it.

>tfw irl npc


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 19, 2019)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Actual post from vegancirclejerk ↓
> 
> I believe factory farming is worse than the Holocaust, slavery, and all other atrocities in history combined. *OK, so I know this is a controversial view even among vegans.  But hear me out,  Humans kill 70 billion nonhuman animals every single year; trillions of beings over decades.* Humans castrate, debeak, de-tail billions of beings every single year.  We lock them in cages for years until they go insane and scream in misery, rip their babies away, slam them headfirst for being runts.  We manhandle infants as we cram them into transport, and many animals suffer broken, shattered bones.  They get sent in trucks in all weather conditions, and millions freeze to death or die of heat exhaustion.  We boil alive tens of millions of beings alive globally, because of improper stunning and rapid pace of slaughter. Thousands of animals burn alive in cages when CAFOs accidentally catch fire.  Millions drowned when Hurricane Florence hit North Carolina.  Millions starve, because of conditions in factory farms.  We throw the weak and exhausted animals, screaming in terror, into gas chambers.  Several years ago, South Korea decided to bury alive 1.5 million pigs, because they were sick.  Go watch the video online.  This sort of thing (culling) happens all the time.
> 
> ...


This is just vegan speak for LITERALLY HITLER for anyone that eats animals. Also, it’s kind of gross that this person compares disabled kids to animals as well.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 19, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> This is just vegan speak for LITERALLY HITLER for anyone that eats animals. Also, it’s kind of gross that this person compares disabled kids to animals as well.


I mean if you have a moral system that quantifies organisms' "value" based on their intelligence a la Peter Singer it's an academically, if not socially defensible comparison. Generally speaking most kiwis do this, and deal with any moral dissonance by devaluing mentally disabled children and adults rather than uplifting non-pet animals, but it's the same idea. 

In practice in society we grant non-sapient humans and pet animals value through the "bestowment principle," which insinuates that these individuals have value through their subjective value to their families, owners and other full members of society, but this is a principle based in our feelings surrounding certain relationships rather than utilitarianism, which is the preferred moral framework in the modern day, or pure "logic," so a lot of more progressive thinkers don't like it.


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Apr 19, 2019)

The worst I can thijk of:

/r/rainbow6: shitty artwork, corrupt mods (break their own rules frequently).

/r/gunsarecool: shitty liberal subreddit full of your usual suspects.

Any of the subreddits Kirbizia spawned

/r/unpopularopinion: most aren't even unpopular.

/r/chapotraphouse: shitty and unfunny community.

/r/justunsubbed: who gives a flying fuck if you unsubbed to this subreddit? Lmfao.

All the default subs and /r/atheism are also shit.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Apr 19, 2019)

/r/ilikthebred

I already hate words like "doggo", "pupper", "fren", "heckin", "smol", but there's an entire community that not only loves those words, it writes entire poems in doggo-speak. Why. Just why.



Spoiler: the poem that started it all



my name is Cow,
and wen its nite,
or wen the moon
is shiyning brite,
and all the men
haf gon to bed -
i stay up late.
i lik the bred.





						r/AskReddit - Comment by u/Poem_for_your_sprog on ”Health Inspectors of Reddit, what's the worst violation you've ever seen?”
					

15,447 votes and 7,645 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				









Spoiler: one of the most upvoted submissions on /r/ilikthebred


----------



## Recoil (Apr 19, 2019)

I don't want to link to things I might've once frequented, but there's a forum for certain types of creators... it could be a great place. Instead, it's a great example of what happens when you let the inmates run the asylum. The ego driven incompetence and sheer denial in the face of facts, oh good God.

I suppose this could go for most of Reddit, tbh.


----------



## Autisimodo (Apr 19, 2019)

Reddit is the reverse Midas Touch of the Internet. Every subreddit is a varying degree of shit, it just depends on the size of the community that dwells in it.

EDIT: r/AHS (Against Hate Subreddits) is probably the worst right now, since they started spamming child porn in subreddits they want to take down while claiming the high ground.

Man, I hate Redditors.


----------



## UE 558 (Apr 19, 2019)

r/MisterMetokur is an objectively shit subreddit (that Jim doesn’t even use), but for us it’s a fantastic source of gay faggot SweetieSquad lolcows


----------



## LetterlandMafia (Apr 19, 2019)

Any national subreddit. It's a collection of the biggest weirdos and turboautists each nation has to offer and will make you actively hate your own country.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 19, 2019)

r/letsnotmeet.


----------



## Bon Bon (Apr 19, 2019)

r/entitledparents is just bitter r/childfree girls making up shit because they can't just be comfortable not wanting children in a society that's relatively ok with that


----------



## Piss Clam (Apr 19, 2019)

/r/conspiracy/

Because all they do is bitch about /r/politics and the Donald and then call everyone a shill/bot.

It's almost like a conspiracy to flood the sub with shit posts...


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 19, 2019)

DieselBoogaloo said:


> /r/ilikthebred
> 
> I already hate words like "doggo", "pupper", "fren", "heckin", "smol", but there's an entire community that not only loves those words, it writes entire poems in doggo-speak. Why. Just why.
> 
> ...


I like clicking on the username to see what kind of infantilized person makes this shit. because if a redditor has any kind of depression or mental illness or relationship trouble they've _obviously_ got to post at least once for the points


----------



## AF 802 (Apr 19, 2019)

/r/Indianapolis.

It's mostly "Holcomb/Bosma/<insert state government official> man bad" type of garbage.


----------



## PT 522 (Apr 19, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> r/letsnotmeet.


Forgot about this one. Every story on there is so fake and gay that it's basically just a "realistic creepypasta" sub.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Apr 19, 2019)

r/the_donald
r/conservative


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Apr 19, 2019)

Never mind all subreddits are shit anyone who uses reddit should be gang raped to death especially @Somari1996


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 19, 2019)

the red letter media one is literally nothing but catch phrases and overt-stalkers


----------



## Bogdandoff (Apr 19, 2019)

/r/chapotraphouse
/r/gendercritical
/r/the_donald
/r/topmindsofreddit
/r/traaaaaaaaaaaaaaans
/r/anarchism

Reddit is a den of faggotry.


----------



## wabbits (Apr 19, 2019)

chicken wings said:


> Honestly. Once upon a time I really enjoyed scrolling through the front page before the redesign. Now all I get when I browse r/all are women high fiving each other about the creep at the bar, people posting nothing pictures of themselves saying how happy they are and the same US centrc political drooling.


Reddit's getting infected by Instgramitis.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Apr 19, 2019)

wabbits said:


> Reddit's getting infected by Instgramitis.


Wow what a fucking catastrophe


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 19, 2019)

Reddits worst sin is being so fucking boring. I would blame the format and the number of people posting but the chans are similar and they crank out some fun stuff from time to time. Once on a blue moon someone makes a joke, sometimes it's even funny, but often it will get downvoted to make room for some serious discussion about the topic, even if the topic itself is a joke or a clip of a standup.

Twitter looks like a comedy super-power compared to the Biafra that is reddit. Shameful.


----------



## PT 522 (Apr 19, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Reddits worst sin is being so fucking boring. I would blame the format and the number of people posting but the chans are similar and they crank out some fun stuff from time to time. Once on a blue moon someone makes a joke, sometimes it's even funny, but often it will get downvoted to make room for some serious discussion about the topic, even if the topic itself is a joke or a clip of a standup.
> 
> Twitter looks like a comedy super-power compared to the Biafra that is reddit. Shameful.


Why does this happen to all "we're all for free speech" websites?


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 19, 2019)

From a purely objective standpoint, those older ones where the focus was upskirts and jailbait.  One of the few genuinely good things Reddit ever did was getting rid of that trash.


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 19, 2019)

The weird part about subreddits is that "brigading" is a bannable offense.  That would make sense for example if there were two opposing view point subreddits, but even common subreddit "brigading" results in a ban.

The weirdest one that I've seen (I don't visit a lot of subreddits) is the one where if you see a thread on r/bestoflegaladvice and then comment on r/legaladvice, you are banned from both subreddits despite the fact that both subreddits are run by the same mods.  If they THINK you came from one to the other, you get banned.  I saw one mod state that if you comment on a r/legaladvice thread 12+ hours after it was made, you will be banned because you "most likely" saw it on r/bestoflegaladvice first.

Again, both subreddits are run by the same mods.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 19, 2019)

The ones where people who disagree with me post


----------



## JM 590 (Apr 19, 2019)

You can really find the worst of any fandom on Reddit.  r/TheDickShow is autistic and boring, and always trying to war with the Facebook group that seems to get along really well and has some entertaining posters that are completely off their rocker.  Not to mention, everyone's favorite comedy lawyer Nick Rackets came from the Facebook group.  The Reddit group's only talented person is Wauterboi, who's like Charles Dickens joining a forum for Invader Zim fanfiction.  And zoloft, who just shitposts.

Your average r/thedickshow post:




But it's not the worst, I just wanted to shit on them and see if anyone screencaps this.

The worst ones I can think of are r/atheism, r/politics, r/chapotraphouse, and really, _any_ front page sub.  In fact, if you can think of a subject, you can find a subreddit full of chicken littles panicking about how everything is fucked and the sky is falling, no matter what subject that is.  Reddit is a terrible place.


----------



## selfadjunction (Apr 20, 2019)

/r/AgainstHateSubreddits/


----------



## Chexxchunk (Apr 20, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> Why does this happen to all "we're all for free speech" websites, where it eventually turns into an npc echo chamber?


There's a rant in Michael Crichton's The Lost World (written at the dawn of the Internet) where a character speculates that the Internet will lobotomize humanity because people will be listening to the same 10 songs and having the same few ideas over and over. The claim is that to get speciation and innovation, groups need isolation from each other so changes can have an impact on the population without getting drowned out by the status quo, otherwise evolution is slowed or stops altogether.

Assuming that's true, imageboards somewhat mitigate this because everyone is given an artificially equal voice so innovation can still affect the population (although they have other bad problems like brain-melting stupidity and crudeness that might turn you into a feral beast). Reddit is even worse than what Crichton says because it has the karma system: people with common ideas upvoting everyone with common ideas which are the ideas everyone sees over and over again and are incentivized to reproduce. It's a super self-reinforcing stagnant thought-homogenizer. Most of the stuff there is reposts of reposts and no one cares, they just upvote it again. What isn't reposts is astroturfed corporate propaganda given 3.2 bazillion upvotes by bots.

Low-population forums like this are a nice happy medium, although the karma system here probably mellows people out quite a bit, too...


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Apr 20, 2019)

The worst subreddit has to go to r/unpopularopinion
The sheer number of opinions that are either really common or are already popular is absurd, and actual unpopular opinions get downvoted to shit.
Hell, even opinions about the excessive amount of opinions that aren't actually unpopular are getting pretty common now.


----------



## PL 001 (Apr 22, 2019)

I can only pick one? 

r/askreddit - Constant circlejerking, the same dead horse memes beaten into the ground, the corpse exhumed only to beat it some more. Say anything that goes against the hivemind, or attempt to have an actual discussion and get downvoted to oblivion. Lots of pedophile apologists, Tumblrina self diagnosed mental illnesses looking for asspats and hugboxes, rampant SJWism. It's a cesspool.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Apr 22, 2019)

r/deepfriedmemes

Subreddit was initially formed to that people could post/spam the B emoji meme freely, as it is a meme that is used and enjoyed ironically in deep fried memes. Recently, they banned usage of the B emoji. 

The only subreddit I find that's OK is r/UnresolvedMysteries, because it's a place where people can discuss unsolved true crime stuff (something I like). However, I haven't visited in like 6 or more months because people won't STFU about Asha Degree and similar cases.

Like I get it, and it's a sad mystery, but what more is there to discuss at this point? I do think it's important to keep the memory of these cases alive and in the public eye somewhat but it also feels like we're beating a long-dead horse.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (May 4, 2019)

r/gaming
Or,
"What happens when you combine two of the most embarrassing sub-cultures in existence (gamers and Redditers)"


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 4, 2019)

> *What is the worst subreddit? - inb4 "all of them"*



Yes.

If we really want to narrow it down a bit, any subreddit the notorious "Fempire" controls/controlled with an iron fist and a pink whip.  Add r/AmITheAsshole to that, just to be sure.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (May 4, 2019)

Pretty much any of them that isn't super political (because they're all pretty much circlejerks, from r/politics to r/The_Donald) and also is about one or more of the following:

A niche interest or a subreddit related to a niche interest that either has career-building or at least skill-building potential
Porn
Ones about oddities or mysteries on the internet or IRL in the case of crimes and shit
Dead ones
Gore


----------



## PT 522 (May 4, 2019)

Coh said:


> A niche interest or a subreddit related to a niche interest that either has career-building or at least skill-building potential


If you don't mind me asking, what's wrong with that ?


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (May 4, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's wrong with that ?


I meant "...also isn't about one or more of the following" (sorry about the confusion), although tbqh, this is kinda vague since there are a few subreddits that aren't any of those but are tolerable to outright fun, like r/opienanthony (and r/opieandanthony before some gay mod shut it down) and r/Kappa (if not just to make fun of Super Smash Bros. Melee pro players).


----------



## Basil II (May 6, 2019)

I wouldn't call it the worst subreddit but everyone's already mentioned the actual worst and this is a fuck reddit thread, so /r/drama, I like the posts and in many ways it's a kiwi farms lite, but the mod team and power users are faggy af and scream insecurity with their attention begging, it's just annoying tbh.


----------



## Bon Bon (May 6, 2019)

Don't know if anyone's really gone in on this but literally any horror subreddit is the accursed homeland of basic bitch, shallow, "oh my god have you heard of Cicada3301?", oversaturated horror on the internet.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (May 6, 2019)

r/Gamingcirclejerk is pretty shit, but so are all of the PC gaming ones, with the exception of r/amd


----------



## Crichax (May 6, 2019)

r/kotakuinaction2 is pretty bad. It has become infested with anti-SJWs who believed right-wing internet users' attack on MK11 (which resulted in the whole Jak controversy).

r/respectthreads and r/characterrant are unironically great, though. I've never had a bad experience with the community on both subs, and from my experience, the mods seem to be doing their jobs well. 

The r/characterrant community have made amazing breakdowns and analyses of fictional series. These guys do deserve the title of internet intellectuals.


----------



## Chewy Suarez (May 6, 2019)

r/unpopularopinions became an alt-right “whaaaaa black people/jews/females/whatever bad” circlejerk the last time i checked that place out. the opinions on there aren’t even unpopular, it’s all just “le anti-PC” shit i’ve heard times twenty. 

r/dankmemes isn’t even funny, i swear i found an impact font meme on the top page once. they seem to correlate with that pewdidpie subreddit full of kids who dedicate their lives to someone who will most likely never acknowledge their existence. 

there’s a lot of stuff on r/moviescirclejerk that’s unnecessarily political (especially the captain marvel shit) but the zack snyder memes are pretty funny imo so they get a pass.


----------



## Shiversblood (May 8, 2019)

I really need to be on reddit. I am going to attempt ways to do this.


----------



## Crichax (May 8, 2019)

Bon Bon said:


> Don't know if anyone's really gone in on this but literally any horror subreddit is the accursed homeland of basic bitch, shallow, "oh my god have you heard of Cicada3301?", oversaturated horror on the internet.



I don't know about any other horror subs, but r/nosleep is THE worst place to post horror I've ever seen. The mods force everyone to pretend they're looking at a real story and frame their comments in a way that suits that situation. This effectively makes criticism banned under the site's laws. Paraphrasing the great FishStickOnAStick (YouTuber), "/x/ allows for mysticism and ambiguity through its anonymous nature. The Creepypasta Wiki allows people to criticize stories. But r/nosleep is just terrible."


----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 8, 2019)

Crichax said:


> I don't know about any other horror subs, but r/nosleep is THE worst place to post horror I've ever seen. The mods force everyone to pretend they're looking at a real story and frame their comments in a way that suits that situation. This effectively makes criticism banned under the site's laws. Paraphrasing the great FishStickOnAStick (YouTuber), "/x/ allows for mysticism and ambiguity through its anonymous nature. The Creepypasta Wiki allows people to criticize stories. But r/nosleep is just terrible."


You forgot to mention that the writing style of most users on the sub is absolutely atrocious. So many stories that are given away just by the title.
Like this group I found while trying to look for examples on Creepsmcpasta's channel (a big goober with bad taste in stories, most plucked from nosleep.)



Oh nooo a person from a different time. Oh noooo this guy's actually dreaming everything. Oh NOOOOOOOO one of us is possessed you guys!?!?

That's not even mentioning the content. I find a lot of these kind of horror story subreddits always have some method of wish fulfillment in them. Like there was this other one from a channel that read stuff from /r/letsnotmeet and it was absolutely atrocious. The story started with the author saying how they were so different and were never a big club guy, but how they were going to a club for on of his numerous friends brithdays. There he meets a "perfect" dreamgirl with a pink pixie haircut and tatts in a black dress. She was oh so beautiful, and of course when he approached her at the bar this Lethario managed to charm her enough that at the end of the night they banged. Next morning he woke up and she was gone, but her boyfriend came home and started calling out her name. Op hides in a closet too see the boyfriend is bald, "roided up" and had a swastika tattoo. Then OP noticed the uniforms in the closet and escaped somehow.
The prose was so purple it made the house stink of grape for a week. They had managed to combine a totally happened story with a self insert. 
AND IT WASN'T EVEN SCARY.
But no you find a lot of "scary" stories involving the writer getting laid or a girlfriend during the story, so much so that it oftens breaks my suspension of disbelief just because it's been done so often.

/autism off.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (May 8, 2019)

r/inceltears


----------



## Crichax (May 8, 2019)

A Welsh Cake said:


> You forgot to mention that the writing style of most users on the sub is absolutely atrocious. So many stories that are given away just by the title.
> Like this group I found while trying to look for examples on Creepsmcpasta's channel (a big goober with bad taste in stories, most plucked from nosleep.)
> View attachment 751061
> 
> ...



Speaking of YT creepypasta readers, i've tried to listen to their "original fiction", and it's mostly a bunch of bullshit. Creepy Ghost Stories made an excellent and creative anthology of creepypasta stories that involved OnStar. I'll check out more of his content someday.

But the rest of the original fiction I've seen from these kinds of channels is just bad. Probably the worst offender is ClancyPasta. I like his voice, but the two original pastas I've watched from him were just horrid. First up, his My Friend Dressed Up as 'Jeff the Killer' for Halloween story. Now, seeing as I'm a TF/TG fag, I guessed that the guy who was wearing the costume would turn into Jeff the Killer. And I was right. The characters were shit. The plot was predictable. And, even though this isn't the story's fault, its resemblance to the TF/TG fetish stories I read killed the fear for me entirely. Also, I listened to his You Can Eat the Balloon story, and it was one of the most pretentious, overwrought narratives I've seen in a long time. That pasta is an example of the fact that coming up with new ideas doesn't automatically make your story good.

Also, many stories on r/nosleep read more like black comedies than horror.


But I have something else to say unrelated to the prior topic.  r/culturalchanges is the most insane subreddit that you've probably never heard of.

So, basically, posts here have to do with any sort of change in culture/race (from a Brazilian getting plastic surgery to look Korean, to comics and stories about men changing race and gender).

There are some genuinely good TF/TG comics and stories on here, but this sub has been dominated by low-quality short "stories" anyone with a functioning brain can write in a week or less.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 5, 2019)

r/cursedcomments. It's just so fucking tryhard.


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 5, 2019)

r/worldnews.

It's basically 90% US news focused on muh greenhouse farts, bashing Trump or muh russiah.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 26, 2019)

r/choosingbeggars or r/forexposure cuz I always feel we're never getting the whole story


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 6, 2019)

r/insanepeoplefacebook

It's not what you think it is


----------



## Chamulum (Nov 6, 2019)

r/tumblrinaction


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Nov 6, 2019)

the whole site of reddit is bad


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Nov 6, 2019)

i'd imagine r/sodomy is pretty bad


----------



## No Exit (Nov 6, 2019)

Chin of Campbell said:


> Though pretty much every subreddit is fucking cancer and will quickly make you hate whatever the subject matter is.


This is true. A couple years ago I started getting into basketball and decided to check out r/NBA cause where else do people talk about bball online?
It's just annoying trash and barely any news as to the goings on. And it almost makes all of the nba less appealing to watch after reading just a few comments.


----------



## Based Papa John (Nov 6, 2019)

r/politics - A spez approved circlejerk amounting to "orange man bad!"
r/childfree - a cesspit of children-hating spergs trying to top each other about how much they despise "crotch fruit," and moaning about how much society hates them for not having children.
r/unpopularopinion - "edgy" opinions that aren't that edgy.
r/mgtow - a MGTOW circlejerk.
any Bernie Sanders associated subreddit.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 27, 2019)

the ones based around "muh neckbeard stories" or "muh wholesome memes"


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 2, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> r/insanepeoplefacebook
> 
> It's not what you think it is


Second this

I subbed to it thinking it would be a mix antivax/woo/homeopath/mlm shit and just folks updating on what the trashy folks they knew from high school were up to, both of which tickle my funny bone. Instead it's at least 50% politics, and a festering circle jerk on the r/politics level. It would be one thing if the political shit was one-sided but genuinely insane shit, like some boomer writing a nonironic paragraph agreeing with a Ben Garrison cartoon or some truly vile racist shit, but a whole bunch of it is just basic bitch conservative shit that I may not agree with but hardly qualifies as insane.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 2, 2019)

r/gatekeeping is pretty embarrassing since they get triggered by the tamest shit


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 2, 2019)

/r/transpassing, it's supposed to be where trannies get help for passing, but for some reason you aren't allowed to point out why they don't pass.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Dec 2, 2019)

if you asked me in 2012, it would've been a tie between r/atheism and r/shitredditsays

now, it's the entire website. RIP


----------



## MemeGray (Dec 2, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> /r/transpassing, it's supposed to be where trannies get help for passing, but for some reason you aren't allowed to point out why they don't pass.



r/transpassing is the greatest subreddit, nowhere else can you see literal Eldritch horrors, humiliating themselves for fake compliments from other Eldritch horrors


----------



## Petronella (Dec 2, 2019)

Am I The Asshole, Relationships, and Just No Mother in Laws.
All three are packed with cliche psychology buzzwords and ridiculously histrionic, overly dramatic bullshit. ("My mother in law asked if she can watch the kids sometimes, someone help me stop this crazy bitch from stealing my babies!" "My boyfriend cheats on me daily and beats me, don't tell us to break up though, he's so good with the kids uwu")


----------



## Titty Figurine (Dec 3, 2019)

r/DeadBedrooms

It's not like the people or the content are bad, it's just _that_ goddamn depressing to spend time on. I can laugh at tryhard sjw wokespergs all day but fuck is it ever impossible to try and pull a drop of joy out of married incels.

For maximum haram r/DeathFeedists has stepped up to fill the role of r/dyingtobefat after their ban. I found people posting ALR pics in the wild on the original one once, they were fawning over her proximity to death even more than the haydurs. Good times.


----------



## Pitere pit (Dec 4, 2019)

I will say that the whole webpage is shit.
Every time they jump on bandwagons just to farm karma, remember the hong kong posts on every subreddit, the orange bad man or even the karen meme. 
You can post some cute animal on r/aww but if someone find out you posted on ''bigoted'' subreddit then your post is replied by ''found thedonald or begone racist, nazi, terf bullshit.
Redditors hate to be told that their life is shit, and even if you give some good advice they will tell respond with an smug face ''/thanksIamcured'', they will say while sniffing their farts.
The worst ones in my opinion are Me irl or too me irl, their subscribers only want to dwell on their misery without wanting to be cured, they think they are deep intellectuals who didn't go far in life because of depression or mental issues not because they are asshole manchildren.


----------



## Alpacawitz (Dec 4, 2019)

Pitere pit said:


> I will say that the whole webpage is shit.
> Every time they jump on bandwagons just to farm karma, remember the hong kong posts on every subreddit, the orange bad man or even the karen meme.
> You can post some cute animal on r/aww but if someone find out you posted on ''bigoted'' subreddit then your post is replied by ''found thedonald or begone racist, nazi, terf bullshit.
> Redditors hate to be told that their life is shit, and even if you give some good advice they will tell respond with an smug face ''/thanksIamcured'', they will say while sniffing their farts.
> The worst ones in my opinion are Me irl or too me irl, their subscribers only want to dwell on their misery without wanting to be cured, they think they are deep intellectuals who didn't go far in life because of depression or mental issues not because they are asshole manchildren.


Like I've said before, it's just a bunch of basement dwellers with limited life experience who don't have a desire to improve their lives. However, it's an entertaining dumpster fire of a website. Also, it's a left-leaning forum that's owned by a large American news organization that is run by people of the "1%" lol.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Dec 6, 2019)

Petronella said:


> Am I The Asshole, Relationships, and Just No Mother in Laws.
> All three are packed with cliche psychology buzzwords and ridiculously histrionic, overly dramatic bullshit. ("My mother in law asked if she can watch the kids sometimes, someone help me stop this crazy bitch from stealing my babies!" "My boyfriend cheats on me daily and beats me, don't tell us to break up though, he's so good with the kids uwu")


I just remembered /r/RaisedByNarcissists. 90% of it are some ungrateful brats who think that expecting basic human decency from them is abuse.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 7, 2019)

r/foreveralone

They are very, very bitter, spiteful people.


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Jan 6, 2020)

r/beholdthemasterrace


----------



## the towers (Jan 8, 2020)

i refuse to check the thread to see if this has already been said but r/GoneWildAudio is the cringiest fucking cesspool ive ever had the misfortune of stumbling upon

a bunch of sex pests moaning _way _too close to their microphone with the most vomit-inducing kinks and prompts known to man... *chef kiss* a kf thread waiting to happen, honestly


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jan 8, 2020)

¡THE TOWERS THEY FALL! said:


> i refuse to check the thread to see if this has already been said but r/GoneWildAudio is the cringiest fucking cesspool ive ever had the misfortune of stumbling upon
> 
> a bunch of sex pests moaning _way _too close to their microphone with the most vomit-inducing kinks and prompts known to man... *chef kiss* a kf thread waiting to happen, honestly



"Are you mad now, nazis? We voiced a mainstream political opinion! We aren't butthurt at all! Nuh-uh, we aren't!"


----------



## Bread Fetishist (Jan 10, 2020)

Any fucking circlejerk subreddit. They’re always full of guys who are like “DURHURR, ME VERY SMRT AND CLEVVURRRRR”. Well , okay, that’s most of Reddit, but the fact that these subs are trying to call out circlejerks while being circlejerks themselves just makes them extra obnoxious.


----------



## Cosmos (Jan 10, 2020)

All the incel subreddits. Good material for the incel thread, though.

And it’s not the _worst_ subreddit by a long shot, but I love to ironically read r/AmITheAsshole aka AITA and am planning on making a thread for it. It’s full of:

Obvious validation posts where nobody would think OP is an asshole and they’re clearly looking for asspats and people to tell them how right they are (“AITA for shutting down a worldwide child molesting ring and making the lead pedophile cry because I ruined his life?”)
Posts where OP IS an asshole but the commenters give justifications that are tone deaf and socially inept (“You don’t owe anybody anything” is their favorite response).
Commenters in general seem to think that if you’re _legally_ in the right you’re never an asshole, or that being an asshole to an asshole is okay (there’s actually a judgement called “Everyone Sucks Here” but it’s not used as often as it should be).
There’s a heavy crossover with the child free subreddit, as posts featuring parents and/or children usually have them getting ragged on.
And my favorite, the reason why I keep reading the sub, is when _actual_ assholes who are oblivious they’re assholes make a post.

EDIT: For your viewing pleasure: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/r-amitheasshole-aita.65116/


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm surprised I haven't seen r/waifuism mentioned. The cringe is pretty damn painful.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 11, 2020)

Papadopoulos said:


> r/beholdthemasterrace



They pissed me off when they featured one of my posts about RDR2 and how its politics hurt my feelings.

The thing is, none of the dumbasses in the thread, or the OP, gave any explanation for why the post was bad. It's just "HURR DURR RIGHT-WING STUPID."


----------



## HumanHive (Jan 11, 2020)

Papadopoulos said:


> r/beholdthemasterrace


My list of morons with too much time continues to grow.


----------



## Observerer (Jan 11, 2020)

The sub that I find most fitting for redditors is r/cuckold. Never seen something as pathetic.


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Jan 11, 2020)

r/tulpas is pretty damn hilarious. Would recommend a joint or two for maximum effect.


----------



## CherryBlossomTree (Jan 11, 2020)

Literally all of the meme subreddits. It amazes me how dry of a sense of humor redditors have. And you know what, I could of just ignored all of it and just of said "not my cup of tea" until they harassed a kid for not praising their wholesome 100 Keanu Reeves holy god.


----------



## Pitere pit (Jan 12, 2020)

CherryBlossomTree said:


> Literally all of the meme subreddits. It amazes me how dry of a sense of humor redditors have. And you know what, I could of just ignored all of it and just of said "not my cup of tea" until they harassed a kid for not praising their wholesome 100 Keanu Reeves holy god.


Le wholesome redditard harass a lil kiddie upvoots on the left my dudes.
One of the things I hate about this stupid site is the child hating's circlejerk. We get it, you don't want to have children, but, they take it to the extreme.
Redditors like to think that they were so euphoric with their intelligence when they were little that they forget that kiddies will act like kiddies. Look at the subreddit's name of kids doing things according to their age, r/kidsarefuckingstupid or something like that. 
Children are not stupid, just curious about a new world that they are getting into, maybe they are sometimes obnoxious but it's their nature. They are just learning redditard, and they don't need to know about your stupid bandwagon reddit fad.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 12, 2020)

Cosmos said:


> All the incel subreddits. Good material for the incel thread, though.
> 
> And it’s not the _worst_ subreddit by a long shot, but I love to ironically read r/AmITheAsshole aka AITA and am planning on making a thread for it. It’s full of:
> 
> ...


The comment about the child free subreddit reminded me r/entitledparents is just full of "and the whole bus clapped" posts written by r/childfree. There are posts that reasonably sound true, like the one about the mom who was angry that a Make-A-Wish family essentially cut in line and was seated at a restaurant before her family, but a lot of them are fake and you can tell because they follow a template (The egregiously fake ones all follow along the lines of "I played my DS in public and Karen demanded I give it to her crotchgoblin because it's a child's toy"). Despite the subreddit being about shitty parents the posters are often weirdly vindictive at the kids. I can't count how many posts had OP proudly declaring they made a stranger's kid upset. Even if the kid was being a douche I wouldn't be _proud_ of making them cry, let alone tell a story about it online where I'm the hero for it.


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Jan 12, 2020)

Xerxes IX said:


> The comment about the child free subreddit reminded me r/entitledparents is just full of "and the whole bus clapped" posts written by r/childfree. There are posts that reasonably sound true, like the one about the mom who was angry that a Make-A-Wish family essentially cut in line and was seated at a restaurant before her family, but a lot of them are fake and you can tell because they follow a template (The egregiously fake ones all follow along the lines of "I played my DS in public and Karen demanded I give it to her crotchgoblin because it's a child's toy"). Despite the subreddit being about shitty parents the posters are often weirdly vindictive at the kids. I can't count how many posts had OP proudly declaring they made a stranger's kid upset. Even if the kid was being a douche I wouldn't be _proud_ of making them cry, let alone tell a story about it online where I'm the hero for it.


Reddit is what you get if you took Peter Pan Syndrome and built an entire website out of it.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 21, 2020)

r/quityourbullshit is the perfect place to get "owned" by a fucking dumbass.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm developing a real distaste for r/AfterTheEnd. It's a mod for Crusader Kings 2 set in a post-apocalyptic North America. Mostly it's an excuse to reimagine the map of North America with real-world regional cultures (in a more exaggerated form) and religions based on aspects of American culture.

However, it's gotten really gay because of their anti-Confederate circlejerk. The hacks that designed it had a faction called the Holy Columbian Confederacy in the South, real on-the-nose, but then the pussies got scared of the implications of it and now they're falling all over themselves trying to distance themselves from it. This shit has gotten to include crap like a popular suggestion to make the Kingdom of Dixie be called the "Kingdom of Shermania."


----------



## A Logging Company (Jan 25, 2020)

Anit-hate and hate watch subreddits. Imagine, taking it upon yourself to be a self appointed Janny of reddit.com, downboating and reporting any edgy posts that upset Karen in HR.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jan 25, 2020)

Tranny forums. All of them.


----------



## Neko GF (Jan 25, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Tranny forums. All of them.


In my opinion r/egg_irl is the worst out of all them. Doesn't even provide good material for the tranny sideshows thread.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jan 25, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> In my opinion r/egg_irl is the worst out of all them. Doesn't even provide good material for the tranny sideshows thread.


Man, I cannot tell you how tired I am of r/egg_irl without probably sounding a-logish. Anytime anyone says _anything _about liking girly(it’s barely ever girls liking ‘boy stuff’) stuff, it gets linked. It’s probably worse in the places I browse, i.e weeb shit, but it get’s really annoying really fast.
Like, nigga, can’t a man can enjoy some cute shit without it being some grand take about gender identity? I have seen it linked, seriously linked, in conversations about fucking romance manga. Because according to Reddit, if you like cute girls you must want to become a cute girl, especially if, God forbid, it’s a _gay _cute girl. It’s _always _yuri shit.
Example:
This is the top rated post of this month from a yuri subreddit


This is a comment from another top post


This is probably ’Mad at the Internet’, but I’m just tired of seeing weird trans shit clogging up my degenerate hobbies.
And doesn’t the whole ‘if you like this you might be trans’ thing completely fly in the face of ‘gender stereotypes are bad’ thing?
Fuck it, I’m done ranting.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Jan 25, 2020)

Chexxchunk said:


> Low-population forums like this are a nice happy medium.



Exactly. It gives a sense of community because you see the same 15-20 posters everywhere. You know the Troll, the Random Dude, the Oldfag, the Cuteness-Lover, the Hard-Worker (if it's a site with purpose like a wiki). On Reddit it's one semi-anonymous asshole with a superiority complex after another.


----------



## Some Random Soul (Jan 25, 2020)

Most of the revenge subreddits are pretty bad, as they're all full of people who submit some of the worst ways of getting revenge and hoping everyone reading will blindly turn on their revenge boner. Usually people do not and rightfully call out the OPs for how shitty and fake their story is.

The only real exception is r/NuclearRevenge, and that's because the head mod there not only moderates out the worst submissions, but shares them in weekly updates as well as posting them in full to r/NotSoNuclear, so that everyone can laugh at them for the epic fails they are.

r/antiwork is also hot garbage.


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Jan 29, 2020)

Here's one I found out about a little while ago, "BLACKED HENTAI" r/Hentai_Interracial. The cringe is actually a bit painful here. Sadly this feeds into my theory that anime and it's fandom have really spiraled out of control. The whole blacked thing is kinda memey but these autists seem dead serious.


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Jan 29, 2020)

r/TwoXChromosomes turned me into a misogynist, but thankfully the other default subs made me realize that I just hate the average redditor.  

I'm being facetious, of course. I recall that it was a positive place before going default, but now it's a graveyard of clickbait titles and prolapse questions, punctuated by the occasional 16k-times-upvoted virtue signal post.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jan 30, 2020)

R/stupidpol for always getting mad over Twitter bait as well as hating on the right wing chuds that use their sub.


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Jan 30, 2020)

Some Random Soul said:


> Most of the revenge subreddits are pretty bad, as they're all full of people who submit some of the worst ways of getting revenge and hoping everyone reading will blindly turn on their revenge boner. Usually people do not and rightfully call out the OPs for how shitty and fake their story is.
> 
> The only real exception is r/NuclearRevenge, and that's because the head mod there not only moderates out the worst submissions, but shares them in weekly updates as well as posting them in full to r/NotSoNuclear, so that everyone can laugh at them for the epic fails they are.
> 
> r/antiwork is also hot garbage.



In much likelihood many of the revenge types on reddit would get fucked up when they realise the hard way that they're not on the internet.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm just gonna leave this here.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 9, 2020)

r/TwoXChromosomes - Vomit inducing definition of women's sexuality- Help Please
					

4,789 votes and 797 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				




Get a load of this shit.

I was banned from the subreddit for posting "How about calm down first?"


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Feb 9, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> View attachment 1123379
> I'm just gonna leave this here.



Truly a plebbit moment.


----------



## snailslime (Feb 9, 2020)

r/offmychest (they ban everyone), r/dogfree, r/conspiracy, r/retconned (you can't suggest mental illness as a problem), r/childfree, r/pinkpillfeminism, r/mgtow, r/wherearethegoodmen, r/aznidentity, r/easternsunrising, r/glitch_in_the_matrix (everything there is fake as fuck lol), r/philosophy (do i have to elaborate), r/popheads, r/worldnews, r/worldpolitics, r/japan...


----------



## Megatorg (Feb 9, 2020)

snailslime said:


> r/offmychest (they ban everyone), r/dogfree, r/conspiracy, r/retconned (you can't suggest mental illness as a problem), r/childfree, r/pinkpillfeminism, r/mgtow, r/wherearethegoodmen, r/aznidentity, r/easternsunrising, r/glitch_in_the_matrix (everything there is fake as fuck lol), r/philosophy (do i have to elaborate), r/popheads, r/worldnews, r/worldpolitics, r/japan...


Why r/japan?


----------



## snailslime (Feb 9, 2020)

Megatorg said:


> Why r/japan?


why do you think?


----------



## KingFrampt (Feb 9, 2020)

IMO

r/gamingcirclejerk - Tranny haven who hate da white man
r/worldpolitics - American politics
r/drama - Unfunny
r/amitheasshole - Self pitying
r/traaaaaaannnnnnnnnns - Fags
r/AskReddit (aka fap fiction) - People just make threads to jerk off over


----------



## Cabbages (Feb 9, 2020)

r/FragileWhiteRedditor, because "White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium."


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 11, 2020)

r/meirl because a lot of the people there seem genuinely unpleasant to be around and not just "depressed".


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Mar 13, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> r/meirl because *a lot of the people there seem genuinely unpleasant to be around* and not just "depressed".


So what you're saying is, they're Redditors.


----------



## BSC (Mar 14, 2020)

No Exit said:


> This is true. A couple years ago I started getting into basketball and decided to check out r/NBA cause where else do people talk about bball online?
> It's just annoying trash and barely any news as to the goings on. And it almost makes all of the nba less appealing to watch after reading just a few comments.


r/NFL is similarly bad.  The whole subreddit is just people reposting tweets.  If I wanted to read Twitter then I'd go to Twitter.  That and they run memes into the fucking ground, but I guess that applies to all of reddit as well.


----------



## SpeedIsMyNeed (Mar 17, 2020)

The ones that are related to politics, especially the antifag ones.


----------



## GreenJacket (Mar 17, 2020)

r/traaaaannns or whatever it's called; The fact that this subreddit is spelled this way gives a good insight into how obnoxious and narcissistic these people are.



Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I'm developing a real distaste for r/AfterTheEnd. It's a mod for Crusader Kings 2 set in a post-apocalyptic North America. Mostly it's an excuse to reimagine the map of North America with real-world regional cultures (in a more exaggerated form) and religions based on aspects of American culture.
> 
> However, it's gotten really gay because of their anti-Confederate circlejerk. The hacks that designed it had a faction called the Holy Columbian Confederacy in the South, real on-the-nose, but then the pussies got scared of the implications of it and now they're falling all over themselves trying to distance themselves from it. This shit has gotten to include crap like a popular suggestion to make the Kingdom of Dixie be called the "Kingdom of Shermania."


The description for Judaism in that mod is literally "Oh gawd, the apocalypse was terrible, especially for the Jews."


----------



## Deadwaste (Mar 17, 2020)

yes


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Mar 17, 2020)

Basically any that focus on bitching about white people. Be an equal opportunity complainer and whine about the 13% or something else.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Mar 17, 2020)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> Basically any that focus on bitching about white people. Be an equal opportunity complainer and whine about the 13% or something else.


A subreddit like that wouldn't have been allowed to exist when Reddit first started, let alone in 2020.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 24, 2020)

r/sino


----------



## Doug_S1 (Mar 24, 2020)

This thread is unfortunately reminiscent of a reddit thread.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 20, 2020)

r/madlads


----------



## Toolbox (Jul 20, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> r/madlads


Yet another subreddit that used to actually have a theme and has since blown up to the point where people just use it to dump random memes. Used to be based on this image: 




Which was making fun of "Lad culture". Wasn't the most hilarious joke, but eventually devolved further until it was just another bottom of the barrel generic meme sub.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 20, 2020)

Toolbox said:


> Yet another subreddit that used to actually have a theme and has since blown up to the point where people just use it to dump random memes. Used to be based on this image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus a lot of the "epic pranks" just seem like really sad cries for help. Typical reddit.


----------



## Jaydenlc (Aug 6, 2020)

KingFrampt said:


> IMO
> 
> r/gamingcirclejerk - Tranny haven who hate da white man
> r/worldpolitics - American politics
> ...


Now there is r/Animeme - Fags and traps


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Sep 22, 2020)

Any subreddit that complains about imaginary "neckbeards". I can't help but wonder if they unironically post such smut thinking they're crusaders for good.


----------



## Pappy Striderite (Dec 27, 2020)

r/ChrisChanSonichu *!*


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 28, 2020)

Papadopoulos said:


> Any subreddit that complains about imaginary "neckbeards". I can't help but wonder if they unironically post such smut thinking they're crusaders for good.



Especially if they're probably legbeards themselves.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 15, 2021)

r/arethecisok


----------



## thefrogkid (Feb 16, 2021)

Don't know if it was ever mentioned, but mine is r/whitepeopletwitter. I used to love it, but all it is is people complaining about politics now


----------

